
Study: Lead and other toxic metals found in e-cigarette 'vapors' - sharjeelsayed
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-02/jhub-sla022118.php
======
pwaai
ohhh fuck....what about those prepackaged thc vape pens they sell in
dispensaries?

